# DHB brand not very good IMHO



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

To start I live in the states and buy from Wiggle quite frequently. Never have had a problem with any order, no complaints about extra shipping fees, love their prices, orders arrive timely. However every and I mean every DHB brand that I have bought from them this fall/winter is falling apart. I bought two pairs of bib shorts both are ripping apart in the chamois area and one at the back bib. I bought glove liners which are ripping at the seams and in the fingers, neoprene booties are ripping and the neoprene has holes the size of my pinky finger tip in them and the heavy winter gloves have holes in the fingers now. I have Hincapie bib shorts that I have worn three times a week for seven years until I had a problem with the chamois and same thing with other winter gear from Hincapie/Castelli, it has held up or did hold up for years. I wanted to like the DHB stuff because it was good pricing and I know you get what you pay for but I would have thought DHB would have held up a little better for me.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a DHB Windslam Gilet, a zip neck base layer and a pair of shorts.
I love the gilet and the base layer. Have had both for 3 seasons. No issues whatsoever. 
The shorts aren't great, but as you said, the prices are good. I only use the shorts for spin classes during the winter.


----------

